# Syrian hamster wheel



## Parlourpuss (Jul 31, 2009)

I have just bought a hamster wheel in pah But just want to check it is suitable for a Syrian, the sales assistant said it was. It is a Regular silent spinner purple and white 6 1/2"
Also I bought carefresh for the bottom of the cage and for bedding has anyone else used this? I bought it because I am getting a longhair and someone told me this stuff is better for longhairs as doesn't stick like shavings Also has anyone used potty litter and is it good?
And last of all once I get him home I will leave him to settle but what is the best way to tame him if he is a biterhmy:


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

The 6.5 inch wheel is too small, they lie! It would be ok for a young syrian but when they are fully grown they need a wheel that is at least 8 inches. Sadly they don't make an 8inch silent spinner, but there is an 8.5 inch comfort wheel, a 10.5ish inch wodent wheel (if it will fit in your cage) and there is also a savic jumbo rolly although I have heard some bad things about them breaking or something!

I use carefresh, it is a lot less messy than woodshavings 

I am toilet training my syrian at the moment, the potty litter seems expensive so if I were you I'd just buy some sand to put in there as thats basically what it is!

Leave him to settle in for a few days, then slowly introduce your hand in the cage, you can rub your hands into the shavings to get his smell on you so you are less scary  You could also offer him a treat like a piece of carrot or a hamster choccy drop to show him you are nice and not going to hurt him


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

i use a similar type of care-fresh in one of my long-haired syrians cage as its the only thing that doesnt get matted in his fur, 

my other long-haired syrian has bedding called hemp and has never gotten matted on that, so ide suggest that care-fresh is the best type


----------



## Parlourpuss (Jul 31, 2009)

Thanks Flissy and Zoe for your replys. You would think they would do a bigger size in that wheel as well


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

Parlourpuss said:


> Thanks Flissy and Zoe for your replys. You would think they would do a bigger size in that wheel as well


I emailed the people that make silent spinners and said they should make an 8 or 10 inch one for syrian hamsters... as the next one up is 12 inches which is huge! 

I got a reply saying they got my email but it was an automated one so I don't know if they actually read it or not!!


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

Flissy said:


> I emailed the people that make silent spinners and said they should make an 8 or 10 inch one for syrian hamsters... as the next one up is 12 inches which is huge!
> 
> I got a reply saying they got my email but it was an automated one so I don't know if they actually read it or not!!


I have a the 12 inch silent spinner for my hammie Chesnie!! She loves it!!


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

cherrie_b said:


> I have a the 12 inch silent spinner for my hammie Chesnie!! She loves it!!


It's ok as long as you have a big enough cage!


----------



## Parlourpuss (Jul 31, 2009)

Do you think the savic cambridge cage would be big enough for the 12" silent spinner?


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

ummmm i think it would, it would probably take up a lot of space though 

If you wanted one less big you could get the wodent wheel as its around an inch smaller? 

I think it would just about fit though


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

I have the 12" and won't let the rats have it back! NOISY!!!!!!!!! Wodent wheel is getting delivered tomorrow... so Cherrie must answer the door because I am unfortunately in work tomorrow


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

CharleyRogan said:


> I have the 12" and won't let the rats have it back! NOISY!!!!!!!!! Wodent wheel is getting delivered tomorrow... so Cherrie must answer the door because I am unfortunately in work tomorrow


Where did you order the wodent wheel from? I ordered one from zooplus and apparantly it has been dispatched but I don't know when it will arrive


----------



## Parlourpuss (Jul 31, 2009)

I have kept the silent wheel just now as he is still so little, he liked it at first and went on for ages but doesn't seem to want to go on it now, any ideas why this might be? Also what is the best size of wodent wheel to get for him as he gets bigger with him being a syrian as there seems to be different sizes?


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

Parlourpuss said:


> I have kept the silent wheel just now as he is still so little, he liked it at first and went on for ages but doesn't seem to want to go on it now, any ideas why this might be? Also what is the best size of wodent wheel to get for him as he gets bigger with him being a syrian as there seems to be different sizes?


There is an 8 inch junior wheel and a 10 or 11 ish inch senior wheel, either would be fine it just depends on the size of your cage but if you can fit it in I would go for the bigger one 

I got mine this morning and its great


----------



## Parlourpuss (Jul 31, 2009)

That's good to know either Junior or senior would do. He is still really little so doesn't need one yet. He has still not went back on his silent wheel unless he goes on it through the night and I don't see him


----------

